# Ayuda con circuito de semaforo



## Fertorreira (Ene 7, 2011)

Estimados foristas:

Es mi primer post en este foro (aunque ya llevo tiempo mirando y buscando ayuda leyendo las respuestas que dan a otros usuarios).
Recurro a Uds. con el fin de conseguir ayuda con un sircuito de semaforo que encontre por ahi (no recuerdo donde, porque lo habia copiado en papel hace tiempo ya), lo pruebo simulando con Livewire, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar bien.
Tengo conocimientos medios de electronica, por lo cual no puedo aun diseñar uno con PIC, ademas es mas facil aprender de esta manera.
Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos los que puedan ayudarme


----------



## Vick (Ene 11, 2011)

No se de donde sacaste ese circuito, pero un simple semáforo con NUEVE circuitos integrados me parece excesivo, busca otras opciones hay semáforos mucho más sencillos con solo dos o tres circuitos integrados.

Acá mismo en el foro hay algunos...

Saludos.


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 12, 2011)

Entiendo que sean demasiados integrados, pero no encontre en los foros uno que hiciera lo que yo quiero (salvo con PIC).
Deseo que maneje 2 semaforos y que tengan la secuencia que se utiliza en la argentina (rojo, ro amarillo, verde, amarillo) ; para un solo semaforo me basta con un 4011 pero con 2 la cosa se me complico bastante y lo que encontre es este circuito, pero no se en que estoy fallando para hacerlo funcionar por eso pido ayuda.
Ni bien aprenda, voy a subir el archivo para Livewire


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2011)

es decir...son 2 semaforos, en 1 esquina, y cumplen la tipica función que mientras uno esta en rojo, el otro en verde, luego los dos en amarillo, y despues cambian...es simple

ese circuito que tenes ahi esta bastante lindo y no creo tener ganas de revisarlo...pero...porqué no hacerlo con pic?

saludos.


----------



## Vick (Ene 12, 2011)

No entendí bien la secuencia pero con un 4017+oscilador puedes lograrla olvidándote de los 9 integrados, descarga este documento:

http://www.vellemanusa.com/downloads/0/minikits/manuals/manual_mk131.pdf

Te puedes basar en ese circuito, si modificas las conexiones en los diodos puedes lograr la secuencia que necesitas fácilmente.

Suerte...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2011)

si se puede, peeero...serían todos los tiempos iguales...y la idea seguramente es que los tiempos sean distintos...como en la vida real...

rojo - 45 seg
amarillo - 3 seg
verde - 45 seg

por ejemplo


----------



## Vick (Ene 13, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> si se puede, peeero...serían todos los tiempos iguales...



¿Te refieres al circuito que dejé?

Otro dato importante sería saber para que se va a usar el semáforo, si solo es un ejercicio didáctico no hay mucho problema, pero si realmente se va a controlar el tráfico de autos, entonces se necesita algo más seguro y confiable...


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

Con un 4017 se podria hacer con fines didacticos, si es para uso urbano, ya es otra cosa.

Un ejemplo.


Los tiempos los podes acomodar a tu criterio, diria una modelo conocida!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2011)

ese esta bueno...y solo basta colocar otras 3 luces mas en paralelo pero invertidos los colores verde y rojo y listo

jajaja

con imaginación todo es posible



pero es solo didactico...si fuera a implementarse se haria con rele logicos programables


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 15, 2011)

Gracias a todos, pero siguen sin entender lo que estoy buscando.
Lo que quiero que haga el semaforo es con la siguiente secuencia:

semaforo 1 :rojo
semaforo 2 :verde

semaforo 1 :rojo
semaforo 2 :amarillo

semaforo 1 :rojo
semaforo 2 :rojo

semaforo 1 :rojo amarillo
semaforo 2 :rojo

semaforo 1 :verde
semaforo 2 :rojo

Con el  4017 ya lo hice, y funciona bien, pero no logro la seciencia deseada, y menos con 2 semaforos, no es que no quiera hacer con PIC, pero es que no se pogramar y no qiero aprender todavia, prefiero hacerlo con logica discreta

Con el circuito que postie, en teoria, es la secuencia que quiero, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar, por eso recurro a Uds. con el fin de que lo revisen y me digan que estoy haciendo mal.


----------



## Vick (Ene 16, 2011)

Lo siento pero sigo sin entender la secuencia, hay un momento en el que el semáforo 1 están encendidas las luces rojo y amarillo y en el 2 nunca sucede así.... 

¿Que uso le vas a dar al semáforo?


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 17, 2011)

La secuencia es como la puse, es que aqui en la argentina la secuencia es asi, antes de pasar a verde estan prendidos el rojo y amarillo, como para avisar que va a pasar a verde.
Si bien lo voy a usar con fines decorativos, quiero que la secuencia sea como los reales (que se le va hacer, soy perfeccionista) y lo estoy usando para aprender el uso de la compuertas logicas.
Como comente antes, ya lo realice con un 555 y un 4017, es simple y sencillo, y con esos integrados he encontrodo muchisimos circuitos similares (ya lo habia logrado antes de verlos, lo deduje solo)
Insisto, es mas facil con PICs, pero todavia no estoy en condiciones de programar; prefiero ponerme mas ducho con logica discreta primero

Ahora aprendi a subir archivos; este esta hecho con Circuitwizard, ni bien lo pase a Livewire lo subo de nuevo


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola Fertorreira

Tu circuito no funciona como esperas, Cierto ?...
Esto es: no da la secuencia de luces que esperas, Cierto ?...

No he analizado mucho tu circuito pero a primera vista te diré que, por ejemplo, el inversor IC2a en su entrada tiene una malla formada por R4 y un LED(D1) Rojo a tierra, esta malla no deja que este inversor “Sienta” un nivel alto en su entrada por lo tanto el LED(D4) Rojo conectado en su salida nunca se apaga.

Cambia R4 a un valor, digamos, de 1K. En el simulador funcionará pero en la realidad no lo sé.
Lo mismo puede estar ocurriendo con las demás mallas que conforman los circuitos de los LED’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 17, 2011)

Fertorreira dijo:


> Gracias a todos, pero siguen sin entender lo que estoy buscando.
> Lo que quiero que haga el semaforo es con la siguiente secuencia:
> 
> semaforo 1 :rojo
> ...


 
seguro que es asi? Al menos aqui, (Rosario) la secuencia es la siguiente,

Semaforo 1 : Rojo 
Semaforo 2 : Verde

Semaforo 1 : Rojo 
Semaforo 2 : Amariillo

Semaforo 1 : Rojo
Semaforo 2 : Rojo

Semaforo 1 : Amarillo
Semaforo 2 : Rojo

Semaforo 1 : Verde
Semaforo 2 : Rojo

EL lapso de tiempo entre el amarillo a el verde es menor que el del verde a el amarillo.


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola Pipa, tambien soy de rosario y estoy podrido de los semaforos (ando casi todo el dia en auto y no sabes como los sufro, y mas los de Pellegrini que estan sicronizados para mier...) y la secuencia es como la puse; antes del cambio a verde, se enciende el amarillo junto con el rojo, como para avisar que viene el cambio (prestale atencion).
Y perdon a todos por la insistencia, se que con un PIC es una pavada hacerlo, pero a fines didacticos (para mi, je je) quiero hacerlo al modo antiguo, y cuando mas complicado mejor.
Y eso que todavia no me puse a practicar con un reloj que tengo en mente (ya hecho en PIC que quiero hacer con logica discreta)


----------



## ing bruno vega astorga (Ene 19, 2011)

alguien me podria dar las instrucciones


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 20, 2011)

Despues de romperme la cabeza por varios dias he logrado algo mas o menos parecido a lo que quiero y encima sin usar combinacionales.
Solo con un 4017 y con casi una docena de diodos mas unos transistores consegui un semaforo de 2 vias; aun asi deseo hacerlo con compuertas logicas, ya que creo que seria la forma mas correcta de hacerlo (voy a segir intentandolo).
Adjunto el circuito en Livewire (me ayudo un circuito que creo encontre en este foro)

Aca esta el circuito, a ver que les parece


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola fertorreira

Puedes utilizar, en lugar de los diodos, compuertas OR de tantas entradas como diodos tengas para cada color de LED.
Los Verdes, de 3 entradas
Los Ambar, de 2 entradas
Los rojos, de 6 entradas.

Estas compuertas OR se conectan entre el 4017 y cada Base de los transistores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2011)

ing bruno vega astorga dijo:


> alguien me podria dar las instrucciones


 
instrucciones para qué?, don ingeniero... jeje

lo que el muchacho quiere hacer es un par de semáforos sincronizados, que funcionen tal cual los reales...

solo eso...creo


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola.

Aquí dejo tú circuito modificado (menos diodos más integrados).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fertorreira (Ene 22, 2011)

Gracias MrCarlos por la idea, voy a ver como lo implemento, y gracias elaficionado, pero ya lo habia hecho asi, pero no hace lo que quiero; es que antes de pasar a verde tienen que estar el rojo y el amarillo encendidos juntos.


----------



## katacastellanos (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola!

En esta ocacion quisiera pedirles el favor me ayuden o me guien para realizar UN CIRCUITO DE UN SEMAFORO EN PROTOBOARD. 

Necesito que prenda rojo, amarillo y verde pausadamente. 

Quisiera saber como hago la tabla de verdad y como seria el diagrama para realizarlo.

E estado leyendo y averiguando como hacerlo pero no logro entender.

Agradesco sus ayudas y prontas respuestas!!


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 4, 2012)

Buenas Tardes Amiga, y Bienvenida a la Comunidad, en el siguiente diagrama puedes guiarte para armar tu circuito, en si  es juntar 4 pines para que tenga un intervalo más largo para el verde o Rojo con sus respectivos diodos, juntar 2 pines para el Amarillo o Verde y 1 solo pin para el rojo o Amarillo, según como quieres que funcione cada led a diferente intervalo lo puedes conectar, que tantos conocimientos tienes en Electrónica Digital? Ya que hay muchas maneras de realizar el circuito dependiendo los conocimientos, cualquier duda con mucho gusto algún amigo del foro o Yo te brindamos colaboración.

​
Cordial Saludo. TKS.


----------



## katacastellanos (Abr 4, 2012)

OK. Si, esto me ayuda mucho porque la verdad tengo muy pocos conocimientos, voy en primer semestre de ing en telecomunicaciones y esta es el parcial practico para poder presentar el parcial teorico. 

Tengo una duda, lo que aparece en la imagen que dice: 47uF, 0.01uF, 6.8nF que es??
Lo que dice: 6x1N4148 que significa?  
Y una ultima cosita, las resistencias deben ser de esos valores exactos o pueden ser un poco mas altos??


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 4, 2012)

Buenas Tardes Amiga Kata Castellanos, comprendo no te preocupes aquí te vamos guiando en tu montaje, los componentes que aparecen como 47uF, 0.01uF son condensadores Electrolíticos, el componente de 6.8nF es un condensador cerámico, el componente con el valor 1N4148 son diodos el cual se deben colocar de manera correcta en el circuito, para ese circuito deben ser las resistencia de ese valor, el LM555 es un Integrado Clock o Timer, es el que lleva el intervalo de tiempo, y el Integrado 4017 es un decodificador que es como el que lleva la secuencia, también entra a esta web:

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/070401.htm
Ahí también encontraras algo relacionado con lo que buscas incluyendo la tabla de la verdad, espero que te sé de utilidad.

Cordial Saludo. TKS.


----------



## katacastellanos (Abr 4, 2012)

me podrias explicar un poco mas sobre los diodos? como se si lo coloque de la manera correcta? si lo conecto mal de una se daña??

osea que necesitaria 6, 4 los conecto en el integrado 4017 en 1 5 6 9 a la resistencia de 1k y al led verde, y los otros 2 en el integrado en 11 10 a la resistencia de 1k al led amarillo, y el led rojo directo a la resistencia de 1k y a 12?


----------



## ydroz (Abr 4, 2012)

disculpa meterme pero asi es katacastellanos en los diodos se dividen en catodo y anodo, el catodo es la parte del diodo que termina el linea recta y el anodo es la parte del triangulo.





y en fisico se distribuye asi:




En cuanto a lo del integrado asi es , deben ir conectados de esa manera.
Saludos 
PD: si conectas mal los diodos no se daña tu circuito, la funcion de un diodo es evitar el traspaso de energia es decir es como un cable, pero solo puedes enviar corriente, no recibe es decir no regresa la corriente al integrado.


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 4, 2012)

katacastellanos dijo:


> me podrias explicar un poco mas sobre los diodos? como se si lo coloque de la manera correcta? si lo conecto mal de una se daña??
> 
> osea que necesitaria 6, 4 los conecto en el integrado 4017 en 1 5 6 9 a la resistencia de 1k y al led verde, y los otros 2 en el integrado en 11 10 a la resistencia de 1k al led amarillo, y el led rojo directo a la resistencia de 1k y a 12?



Buenas Tardes Amiga, claro con mucho gusto te explico, es un poco difícil explicarte por este medio ya que uno queda con algunas dudas y tiene que esperar que alguien te responda, y muchos foristas poco ayudan a los novatos, porque aquí hay que tener los conocimientos básicos en electrónica, pero no te preocupes yo con mucho gusto te colaboro en tu circuito.

Te Adjunto una imagen de como son los diodos del circuito, esta  su símbolo y su polarización es decir se deben conectar según se muestra en el diagrama, la manera correcta de conectarlos en el circuito es como lo indica la imagen, el diodo 1N4148, tiene una franja de color negro en uno de sus extremos,  es el Cátodo eso indica el negativo del diodo, en este caso se conecta a las resistencias, y el otro extremo del diodo que no tiene la franja de color negro es el Ánodo,  eso indica que es el positivo, y en este caso se conecta al integrado LM4017 o CD4017 que es el mismo Circuito integrado, si lo conectas de manera incorrecta en ciertos circuitos si de daña, pero en este simplemente no enciende el Led,  ya que también el Led es un diodo y tiene polaridad y también se debe conectar de manera correcta, denominado diodo Led, al igual que el condensador Electrolítico tiene polaridad y tiene que conectarse de manera correcta, ese si hay que tener mucho cuidado de no colocarlo mal, porque puede dañarse seriamente , en casos y circuitos pueden causarte algún daño, si no se conectan bien y el circuito no funcionara, pero no te preocupes Yo con gusto te voy guiando en tu circuito, lo tienes que presentar de solo manera Teórica o también Físicamente es decir en la parte práctica?





Así es necesitas 6 Diodos 1N4148 y si 4 los conectas en el extremo que no tenga la franja de color negro al integrado guiándote de su polaridad,  van en serie a la resistencia de 1K y esta resistencia va en serie al diodo led,  si así es los otros 2 se conectan  en serie al Integrado y el extremo que tiene la franja negra se conecta en serie con la resistencia de 1K, y esta resistencia también va en serie también con el diodo led Amarillo guiándote de su respectiva polaridad, y si la resistencia se conecta directamente al pin 12 del Integrado y va en serie al diodo led Rojo,  el circuito es algo complejo para quienes aún no tienen los conocimientos de electrónica básica y mucho más ya que estos son para electrónica digital, pero para empezar podrías hacerlo  de una manera más sencilla o lo tienes que hacer así como este circuito? Porque si gustas te explico y te guio para hacer uno  más simple, bueno espero que te haya sido de utilidad la información, cualquier duda no la comentas o me la comentas.

Yo te recomiendo este Tutorial de Electronica Basica, asi vas entrando en materia y podras ir entendiendo mejor los componentes basicos de un circuito.








Revisa tu bandeja de mensajes.

Cordial Saludo. Johnny.


----------

